# TUGGER'S CAFE - Who knew?



## ronandjoan (Oct 10, 2014)

We found this cute restaurant while driving north on SR 27 in Wisconsin in Augusta WI.

See this link (and I also wrote a review in TripAdvisor.)



http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/2014/10/a-two-day-trip-south_10.html


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 10, 2014)

Yup, huge hamburgers - sounds like a Tugger's Cafe. :rofl:


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cute!  I also read that it was snowing already on October 3 and forecasted for all week.  Sounds like a cold winter ahead.  Mexico must look good and the right place to be again.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 10, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Cute!  I also read that it was snowing already on October 3 and forecasted for all week.  Sounds like a cold winter ahead.  Mexico must look good and the right place to be again.



Emmy, ocean front at Laguna Surf looks good for  starting next week.  Bruce


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Bruce, I'll send you a PM tomorrow.  Glad you can make it to CA.


----------



## momeason (Oct 11, 2014)

brucecz said:


> Emmy, ocean front at Laguna Surf looks good for  starting next week.  Bruce



Is Laguna Surf in Laguna Beach? We will be in Laguna for 3 days next week.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 11, 2014)

I love how colorful the outside is painted, and the old-time interior w/ the stamped metal ceiling!

And BTW, you may want to correct the caption in the next picture in your blog.  That was a corn field, not a wheat field.  They were great pics w/ the trees turning in the background!

Kurt


----------



## brucecz (Oct 11, 2014)

momeason said:


> Is Laguna Surf in Laguna Beach? We will be in Laguna for 3 days next week.



Yes it is.  Bruce


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 11, 2014)

momeason said:


> Is Laguna Surf in Laguna Beach? We will be in Laguna for 3 days next week.


Yes, it is.  It is a few steps from Hotel Laguna up the hill.

Hope that you will have good weather and not so hot and muggy.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 12, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I love how colorful the outside is painted, and the old-time interior w/ the stamped metal ceiling!
> 
> And BTW, you may want to correct the caption in the next picture in your blog.  That was a corn field, not a wheat field.  They were great pics w/ the trees turning in the background!
> 
> Kurt



Thanks, Kurt, for catching that .. Of course, it was a corn field - why did I say "wheat"????

BTW, there are more colors showing on the "Our Eyes Hurt" posting!! :whoopie:

http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/2014/10/our-eyes-hurt.html


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 12, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Cute!  I also read that it was snowing already on October 3 and forecasted for all week.  Sounds like a cold winter ahead.  Mexico must look good and the right place to be again.



Hi Emmy

Well, we'll be in Seattle in Feb this year instead of Mexico, because fortunately, our granddaughter told us in time that she was playing a concert on Feb 14/15  (http://auburnsymphony.org/orchestra-series/ ) so we were able to rent our Feb fixed weeks in PV.

Unfortunately, she also has a solo performance on Oct 25th which we did not know about (she said she didn't either - haha)  so as we do not return to Seattle until Oct 29th, we'll miss it.
http://hosted.verticalresponse.com/1019721/4ab4954297/1469704705/ae694b9a3d/

Next year in PV


----------

